# Benefits of deployment buckle on leather strap over tang-type strap?



## Enrico10

Have a navitimer on steel and want to get a leather strap. Just wondering if there's any reason getting the buckle is worth the extra $?


----------



## SnapIT

A deployant is quick to put on and quick to remove from the wrist with the added advantage of being less prone to slipping from your hand while trying to get dressed, usually in haste, over a tile bathroom floor, where the bounce factor is damaging to any watch that may drop from your wrist. Can you feel it? Ka-Ding!! OUch ouch ouch.... damn! Take the deployant over the buckle strap if you can afford it IMHO.


----------



## helderberg

This is a photo of my Breitling croc with an aftermarket deployant that fits on a conventional tang/buckle strap. I like a deployant for all the reasons SnapIT has stated and I like the idea of the tang being less expensive and a good aftermarket deployant is much less expensive than my Breitling deployant. I have the Breitling leather and the Breitling deployant on my Navi and I have it for my colt but the croc is not as I like the ease of changing the size without creasing the strap also. Some people find the deployant to be uncomfortable so try one on before you invest. After all, you are the one that will be wearing it. Hope this helps.
Best health, Frank


----------



## 1st timer

The tang buckle will ruin the strap in no time if you wear it everyday.


----------



## Fordham-NY

1st timer said:


> The tang buckle will ruin the strap in no time if you wear it everyday.


+1, folding and bunching your strap up to put it on/off will definitely ruin/damage/decrease the life of it. I agree with the other 2 comments also. I'd look into an aftermarket deployment strap, a good quality aftermarket deployment clasp will still be a lot less than the Breitling one.

This site: 
* Watch Band Deployant | Deployment | Push Button Clasp for leather watch bands 
offers a good explanation of what you'll need. How to buy a clasp with the correct size, it offers explanations of several sizes, pictures too. Good info value.


----------



## SnapIT

Fordham-NY said:


> I'd look into an aftermarket deployment strap, a good quality aftermarket deployment clasp will still be a lot less than the Breitling one


I don't have any problems with your sentiment Fordham-NY, but its a bit like fitting cheap retreads to your BMW (first car that came to mind :roll. Sure it will get you down the road but.... well... if you must. However, originals have the build quality that matches the rest of the machine, watch and car, and assures performance in the most trying of conditions.

PS. Nothing goes wrong in the first week or two.. its down the track that quality will win out.


----------



## HelloNasty1

A deployant buckle is great. As mentioned it definitely helps from it falling on the floor and is much quicker to take on and off. 

Also +1 for SnapIT's sediments.


----------



## lvt

Agreed, deployment buckle is safer for heavy watches.

Nonetheless some watches look much much better with tang buckle, especially thin watches with vintage look.


----------



## helderberg

SnapIT said:


> I don't have any problems with your sentiment Fordham-NY, but its a bit like fitting cheap retreads to your BMW (first car that came to mind :roll. Sure it will get you down the road but.... well... if you must. However, originals have the build quality that matches the rest of the machine, watch and car, and assures performance in the most trying of conditions.
> 
> PS. Nothing goes wrong in the first week or two.. its down the track that quality will win out.


I mean no disrespect SnapIT but I have worn a aftermarket deployant on my Steelfish for at least the last 8 months straight and have not had on bit of problem. I would agree with you that I never put bargain tires on my 5 but then again I also didn't need the z rating either. I am not in favor of the least, cheapest, buckle on the market but a good middle price range gives me a good quality without making me cringe every time I drag my Breitling across the table. Don't misunderstand, I am not against Breitling deployant straps and buckles as I own two of them but I also like the aftermarket buckles I have found and wear. I am not sure they are even available any longer but they have been on my wrist at work for months and not one failure. Again, no disrespect to you SnapIT as I know you have a much greater knowledge than I ever will but this is what I have found to be true for me. Best health, Frank


----------



## SnapIT

No problems at all Frank, I was just remarking on my impression of aftermarket units. Many things go into a decision to purchase. If it works for you, it works.


----------



## Enrico10

Thanks a lot for the comments. Definitely have convinced me to get the buckle...also like the look of it on that picture...have already invested in the watch so not going to skimp on a couple hundred for the buckle. Seems like most people get the navi with the leather...anyone seen any with the croc?


----------



## O2AFAC67

Allow me to be the one voice of dissent...  I also love the looks, build and safety of the Breitling OEM deployant clasp, however, I prefer the tang/buckle for a few reasons. First, my experience has shown that the straps tend to take a "set" right at the crease line where the strap "bends" through the deployant clasp. This "set" makes any small adjustment virtually impossible because the clasp defaults back to that set postion so easily in a very short time. If the clasp had microadjustments like the Breitling bracelets, that would be a huge help in terms of adjustability. BTW, the "set" crease is also, in my experience, more "severe" than the crease imposed by the buckle on the tang/buckle kit. Next, the "latch" on the deployant is very easy to catch and therefore pop open which can be quite annoying. The clasp can also pinch the wrist when fitted too tightly (or after a nite's sleep when the wrist swells). Lastly, the increased cost is not worth those annoyances by any means IMO. OTOH, as long as you remember to put your tang/buckle equipped watch on or remove it over a soft surface such as a bed or sofa, the "safety issue" of dropping the piece is negated. The tang/buckle is easily adjustable to wrist size changes and remains secure after the strap tongue is inserted through the keepers. Further, I do like the appearance of the tang/buckle kit and IMO it is more appropriate for an "aviator" type wrist watch which is essentially a tool watch. A deployant looks great on OEM croco on a Bentley but I'll take the tang/buckle on my chronos if you please...
Best,
Ron


----------



## RXPete

All of your points are valid, Ron. I piked a deployant clasp for the Navitimer B01 I just ordered. You're making me reconsider my decision. I thought I could make a more custom fit with the depoyant. I have a Bentley watch on a bracelet. Once I put it on a croc. It seemed that one hole was too tight and the other was too loose causing the watch to spin around my wrist. Although, I'm sure the weight of the watch had something to do with it.


----------



## Canon Fodder

Aside from all of the practical reasons mentioned already, there are few things that look as classy as a strap with a deployment clasp. I won't wear a strap without one...


----------



## Fordham-NY

A OEM Breitling buckle goes for over $100 conservatively (usually a lot more). For $30-$50, you can get a fine quality aftermarket buckle. 

As long as the locking mechanism is built solid and it is put together well, it is not going to fall apart. I think Breitling prices are a bit much, and it's a deployment clasp. As long as it secures both ends of the strap and stays closed, it's fine. 

I don't see the need to pay 100$'s of dollars for something like this, has anyone had an aftermarket one crumble while on their wrist? And if you buy it and it is garbage, get a refund; you will know right away if it is built out of my recycled beer cans. 

Were not talking Lexus quality versus Ford Pinto quality; this device is much more simple and easy to discern quality right off the bat. High tolerances between fitting parts or flimsy bars show up immediately. I've also heard of an Omega Seamaster Pro bracelet clasp breaking. It must have lasted a while, but if it breaks it breaks. For something like this, I think paying a lot is unnecessary. 

The typical aftermarket buckle goes for like $35 (higher end price).


----------

